# Sundown - 12/23 (night)



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Gonna aim for a night session to get some of the Temptor bumps skied in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2009)

just got clearance from ground control.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2009)

probably there but with kids in tow... will stop by to say Hi.


----------



## Trev (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a maybe - wrapping up xmas stuffage this week.. chaotic...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

cant make it till xmas eve...daytime for a few hours


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2009)

I should be there.  I'll probably try to get there late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2009)

what time are you guys skiing until?  i might not be able to make it up there until 7.  trying to move things around so i can get there earlier.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> what time are you guys skiing until?  i might not be able to make it up there until 7.  trying to move things around so i can get there earlier.



I'm still on the fence a bit, but if I make it, it'll be late, 7:30-ish - 10 pm. I think later will be better than earlier as they might be blowing over the bumps, if last night was any indication. They started about 8:45 last night. Depends on temps, but prepare for snow making in the face.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be there until close.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2009)

jake + me - 4:30 ish to 8:30 ish


----------



## powhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Ski those bitches in...Gonna be there around 12 tomorrow to do my part!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm planning on getting there around 5 or 6 tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2009)

Gotta bail.  Sorry guys.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Gotta bail.  Sorry guys.



Bummer!


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2009)

7:30-ish


----------

